# Aqua-vu



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a color , spool aqua-vu, & got new batt. 4 it used 4, 2 hrs on sat. everything was fine. we moved so i turned it off put it in soft case it came w/ and it wouldnt do any thing once i got set up again. came home plugged charger in put alligater clips on back of unit, it worked, but screen was looking like old vcrs when u had tracking adjusted wrong, rigged up to boat batt. in garage & it works perfectly. Heres were it gets weird, took it back in house put batt. back in & now it works fine... Anyone w/ any info on this thing i would greatly appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe its like a pc. When in doubt, re-boot... By taking the batteries out you re-booted the electronics if they somehow got hosed up. Just my thoughts.


----------

